# pauwlonia



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone use it ? Opinions ?
I read it's quite warp resistant and that the Japanese use it for furniture and some Australian guy makes unglassed surfboards with it. Apparently it's also a good tone wood for instruments.

I can get edge glued panels of it here quite cheaply. Question is, should I ?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Gav...

I just spent a little timing looking this stuff up. From the sounds of it,,,its a fairly decent wood to work with.....might be a little hard on the bits due to high silica content. Alot of positive characteristics, takes stain well, easily worked etc. Supposed to be the fastest growing tree on the planet....really couldn't find much in the way of negatives. 

If you like it,,, I'd say go for it....I'd be interested in hearing what you think of it after having worked it..

bill


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I went ahead and bought 100 bucks worth to make a desk.
Biggest woodworking mistake I've ever made !!
Despite all I read about it, nothing lead me to believe that it is only slightly harder than balsa wood !!
You can leave a dent just by putting down your pencil (well almost)
I'll be taking the panels that are still wrapped in plastic back to the store.

I'm sure it must be good for something (surfboards) but I can't think of anything I would want to make with this stuff. I'd actually give making a surfboard a go, but Croatia has no waves. :'(


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sure why not. I hear its a very fast growing tree ,very straight grained used in making violin bows because of its durability. I know of a fellow down south of Atl that has several acres of it growing for harvest in a few more yrs and I'm lookin forward to getting some and have considered growing some myself as its easy to grow a new tree off the sucker growth and its a flowering tree as well.


----------

